# Pannier rack for road bike (no mounts)?



## Tahoe Gator

Want to put panniers on my old road bike to make for a dedicated commuting setup. Klein Quantum Pro with no rack mounts. Any recommendations for a retro fit rack able to handle panniers?


----------



## Loraura

I use the Topeak MTX BeamRack with the add on side frames.

I've used this set up daily for a couple of months now, carrying all my work clothes/shoes, etc back and forth.

http://www.amazon.com/Topeak-Beam-R...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1231044885&sr=1-1

+

http://www.amazon.com/Topeak-Dual-S...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1231044885&sr=1-3


----------



## Abacus

Loraura said:


> I use the Topeak MTX BeamRack with the add on side frames.


What do the bottoms of the side frames actually sit on? Do they clamp to the stays somehow?


----------



## FatTireFred

p-clips


----------



## lonestar_shawn

Both myself and a co-worker are using this rack:

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=19330&subcategory_ID=2325

It just attaches at the seatpost. My bike is carbon fiber so I didn't want to clamp anything to the stays. If you can clamp something to the stays then there are a lot more options for racks. I ended up getting my rack for $20 in a scratch n dent sale. I just use a small pannier on one side and I haven't had any trouble. I'm commuting 15 miles each way over some pretty rough roads.


----------



## StageHand

Abacus said:


> What do the bottoms of the side frames actually sit on? Do they clamp to the stays somehow?


They are integrated with the top part of the rack, which clamps to the seatpost. There is only one attachment point for the whole thing. Do a search on seatpost racks, as that subject's been covered to death around here.

Don't use P-clamps as the bottom attachments for a standard rack, they can bend and will gouge the frame if you overload it regularly.


----------



## Tweezak

A Tubus rack and QR adapter is another consideration.

https://www.peterwhitecycles.com/tubus_racks.asp










What I've heard about seatpost racks is that they may pivot while you ride. Also, if the rack was designed for mountain bikes with a more slack seat tube angle, the rack will sit at an angle on your road bike which likely has a steeper seat tube. Finally, they put the weight very high.


----------



## Tahoe Gator

I'm definitely looking for something that mounts to more than just the seatpost, so to the quick release I suppose believing to the frame a less attractive idea. It would also seem that to the seatpost would be very high above the rear wheel versus something that might sit much lower?


----------



## PaulRivers

I like the look of some of the adapters on the Peter White site.

However, I've seen this in person and it's designed to go on a road bike without rack mounts:
http://www.eriksbikeshop.com/ride/p...J_Tj00fg&scid=SearchResults&spoffset=2&s_id=0

The bottom attaches to the quick release. The top attaches under where the rear brakes attach to the frame.

You know, on this topic - why doesn't anyone make a rack that attaches on the bottom at the quick release, and at the top to the bottom of the seat post? If the majority of the weight was held by the quick release (you know, the part of the bike designed to be sturdy enough to support my 200 lb body weight!) then I would think even a carbon seat post would provide enough support to carry *anything* on the rack. On the rack I mentioned, if I had to hook it to carbon stays, I would be hesitant to put anything other than light stuff like clothes in there. If it hooked to the seat post (while support most of the weight on the quick release / wheel) I'd be comfortable putting anything at all on my rack, short of a person.


----------



## StageHand

PaulRivers said:


> I like the look of some of the adapters on the Peter White site.
> 
> However, I've seen this in person and it's designed to go on a road bike without rack mounts:
> http://www.eriksbikeshop.com/ride/p...J_Tj00fg&scid=SearchResults&spoffset=2&s_id=0
> 
> The bottom attaches to the quick release. The top attaches under where the rear brakes attach to the frame.
> 
> You know, on this topic - why doesn't anyone make a rack that attaches on the bottom at the quick release, and at the top to the bottom of the seat post? If the majority of the weight was held by the quick release (you know, the part of the bike designed to be sturdy enough to support my 200 lb body weight!) then I would think even a carbon seat post would provide enough support to carry *anything* on the rack. On the rack I mentioned, if I had to hook it to carbon stays, I would be hesitant to put anything other than light stuff like clothes in there. If it hooked to the seat post (while support most of the weight on the quick release / wheel) I'd be comfortable putting anything at all on my rack, short of a person.


The upper attachment doesn't take much weight on most rack designs (Many front racks and seapost racks excluded). All it has to do is keep everything from pivoting around the bottom attachment. There's no reason to complicate it.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

Go to Lowes/HD and get a piece of metal/aluminum, and cut and drill it to fit between your QR and dropout. Have a tab that sticks up and drill it for rack screws. If you want to be fancy, you could tap the hole and thread it directly, as opposed to using nuts. All you'd need is a drill, jig saw and a file to smooth it out. And a tap if you are so inclined.

I think you can also get metal P-clips. I know you can get copper for plumbing, but they are a bit large, thin and soft. You could also use hose clamps.


----------



## robwh9

I use a Transit seatpost rack for weekend touring. It's not as good as a dedicated rack, but it works OK. I don't put more than 15 pounds on it.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo

Check out Axiom Streamliner racks. They mount to the QR axle and brake bolt, designed for road bikes. They even have a carbon fiber model if that floats your boat. 

Option B is a regular rack with P-clamps, works just fine. I did it on the wife's racing bike for a tour.


----------



## slapschott

Old Man Mountain racks are perfect for this. They are expensive but it will be the last rack you will have to buy for a long time

http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html


----------

